# Mork



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

He is maturing into a gorgeous rooster. Still loves to be held, great with the hens and friendly with people. 
He is a langshan rhode island red mix.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Pretty bird!!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Mork is beautiful!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you. I can't wait for him to finish filling out. He is 9 months old


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Good looking roo!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I am pretty sure he weighs about 10 lbs. He is twice the size of stanley and taller


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

He's beautiful,esp that green sheen!!!!Do you have a Mindy to go w/ him?I don't know about other flocks but in mine the 2 roosters are the big babies,love to be held and made over.The girls can take or leave the lovings,the only thing they care about is if I have treats for them.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

His name lol was mindy,as a baby chick my friend though he was a girl.. then he grew lol. . I haven't seen hik with a favorite hen yet to find him his mindy.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

His green is coming in more now that he is almost done molting


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

He's so shiny!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks!! He is huge and still growing. I am hoping the hens can handle his weight


----------

